# Workload



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

How is everyones workload ??

Right now, I am finishing up a sandmound and I have 2 foundations to backfill and 1 demo job and we are done for the year. I am going on Tuesday to look at a job for a house that is on a side hill and I'll have to install a grinder pump for the sewer and run the line up along the side of the road to get to the main. Could be a good money job, but prolly gonna have to bid it tight. 

How about everyone else ???


----------



## fhdesign (Jan 17, 2007)

For right now I'm working for a residential builder doing his site work, no frost here yet but the "winter" panic has set in. Lot's of stress trying to get as much done as possible before the cold.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

rino,

Our 1 big job will keep us busy until next spring figuring not doing much in late Jan, Feb or early march.

Phone calls for new work are way down. We're hoping they start up in the spring.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We work for 6 GC's and none of them have any new work coming up right away. From the looks of things on how the gas prices keep going up, I don't think that spring is looking any better.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

rino1494 said:


> We work for 6 GC's and none of them have any new work coming up right away. From the looks of things on how the gas prices keep going up, I don't think that spring is looking any better.


So instead of being a shop rat all winter ya better get out there and network network network!!!!!!


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, as I said in the other post, I have twenty days left on a job...That's working days....and since I'm salaried, I'll spend the rest of Dec in the shop. After that it's unenjoyment till March.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Our sales people have just closed on 7 new deals, 3 of them are rock jobs. It's going to be a busy winter.........dam ! Hope weather co operates. :laughing:


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

I have work...the potential for LOTS of work :thumbup: but still no machine yet As of 3 days ago it still had about 7-10 days worth of work to be done to it in the shop before it will be ready to ship. :sad: But the upside is when it gets here it should be good as new and it's not me paying for the repairs so I'm not complaining :thumbsup:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

BrianHay said:


> I have work...the potential for LOTS of work :thumbup: but still no machine yet As of 3 days ago it still had about 7-10 days worth of work to be done to it in the shop before it will be ready to ship. :sad: But the upside is when it gets here it should be good as new and it's not me paying for the repairs so I'm not complaining :thumbsup:


 I'd be very nervous, but good luck with it. :w00t:


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

I am a little nervous but not as much as I would be if our machine was coming from somewhere other then Kaiser. It's coming right from were they build them and getting fixed right up before sent. They have a really solid reputation and everything to gain from keeping their Canadian....North American customers happy. I'm sure it will be worth waiting for.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

you must be in a very special market....a machine like that wouldn't work locally, you'd have to have it on a trailer and work a 400 mile radius to make payments.


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

No, nothing special about the area. I have found almost as much interest in it on the prairies as I have in the mountains. I can find work for it almost anywhere there is any type of construction, logging, wetlands, creeks/rivers, town or city maintenance departments. All you seem to see is it sitting on a slope with a bucket on it. That's all most dedicated Track Hoe guys see, and I'm glad they do  Nothing could possibly work as good or better then a Track Hoe could it? That's how most dedicated drag line guys first viewed the modern hydraulic excavator when it first showed up on the market to. Although I'm sure these machines aren't going to have anywhere near as big of an impact I'm sure they will eventually put a serious dent the conventional machine market.

Things must be a whole lot diferent down South. Up here almost the only guys that get to be home every night are the small owner/operator types or people who work in the mines. Almost everyone else covers at least a 400 mile radius. I advertise as serving all of Western Canada. We have no intention of staying small. To me it's no big deal. I can transport my machine From Vancouver to Pincher Creek for $1500 and have it there within a few days. That's about 800 miles over rugged mountains. I'm on Vancouver Island right now and that's were we will be bringing our machine to start. I have winter work for it here and then in the spring we will ether bring it to Southern Alberta for the work I lined up there, or if it's still busy here maybe consider getting a second machine to send there.


----------



## 690E (Jan 4, 2007)

What the hell is a kaiser? German chancellor in 1915??


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

http://www.kaiser.li/content.php?SiteId=20&lang=eng


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Looks like Brian never got over playing with *Transformers*. :w00t:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

690E said:


> What the hell is a kaiser? German chancellor in 1915??


Kaiser = Good eats!


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

:w00t: It does look kinda look like a transformer eh! :thumbup:


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

fhdesign said:


> For right now I'm working for a residential builder doing his site work, no frost here yet but the "winter" panic has set in. Lot's of stress trying to get as much done as possible before the cold.


Tell me about it. Its a full court press for the next 2 or 3 weeks now. Then 3 months with nota.

Off to the Keys I suppose


----------



## fhdesign (Jan 17, 2007)

Vinny said:


> Off to the Keys I suppose


The Keys... that sounds real nice, now that we're starting to have some cold nights.


----------



## coreylkh (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone out there from Chicagoland? I'm bored. Looking for new conversation. Most of the work that I bid is in the Loop and it's has dropped DRAMATICALLY since the spring. Housing market drops and so does the high rise market.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

fhdesign said:


> The Keys... that sounds real nice, now that we're starting to have some cold nights.


Yea, it is. I normaly go down a week before the wife and child and do what ever, then they join me during his winter recess and thats great too. I wish I had the jing to be there 3 months per year and maybe someday I will. But for now its work, work, work and raise a family


----------

